# Men wanting sex after infidelty?



## synonimous_anonymous (May 31, 2010)

OK...this I want nothing to do with my original post but it's something that is happening to me now and I think before. If you are a man (Or a woman if you feel relevant) did this, or does this happen:

When my wife first cheated on me, I think (Although I can't really remember clearly) all I wanted was her to shower to get the stink off her and then have sex. In the following weeks, at no particular time, it was like my body was saying "Go have sex with your wife NOW!!"

This time, while I have no definitive proof of an affair (But others have pointed out the red flags) even though I'm not 'in the mood' my body seems to be pumping testosterone like nothing else because even angry, sad or generally upset, I want to have sex. After taking matters into my 'own hands' twice, I still had the strong desire to have sex. So much so that even though I had planned a conversation with my wife that would not likely lead to sex, I still made the bed and planned things out in our place like I wanted to. She went to bed early, I had some drinks with a friend, now I'm left here with these hormones driving me nuts...

I swear there's something in our DNA (Post info if you have it) that makes us want to do this. I don't know about women going through the same, but men...let me know if you do...it can be dangerous if STD's are a concern...just something I noted to myself as I was rehearsing my conversation with my wife...

ETA: My 'sack' actually feels a bit 'squeezed'...I don't know how to explain it. It's not a comfortable feeling but it's like my body is literally SQUEEZING the testosterone OUT int my body. I wonder if this is a survival thing...


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Hysterical Bonding, it`s very common.
Some say it`s a primal need to reclaim what was yours.

hysterical bonding

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/45879-hysterical-bonding.html


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

tacoma said:


> Hysterical Bonding, it`s very common.
> Some say it`s a primal need to reclaim what was yours.
> 
> hysterical bonding
> ...


:iagree: And it happens to women too - happened to me. Although immediately after I found out, I didn't want him on the same planet as me. The HB started a couple months later, and only when I knew he wasn't carrying on outside the marriage any more.


----------



## Zanna (May 10, 2012)

I started a thread yesterday on this very subject if you're interested.


http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/48547-hysterical-bonding-its-significance.html


----------

